
Why the World's Best Mathematicians Are Hoarding Japanese Chalk - susam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhNUjg9X4g8
======
ColinWright
A long-standing problem, discussed previously here on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19718287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19718287)
(123 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9723202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9723202)
(109 comments)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22296991](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22296991)
: openculture.com

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21918208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21918208)
: independent.co.uk

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16197293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16197293)
: gizmodo.com

